# Systeminfo unter RedHat,Suse,etc.



## Act of Fate (7. Juni 2004)

Guten Tag,

ganz doofe Frage: Welcher Befehl zeigt Systeminfos (Distri, Version etc.) an?


----------



## Helmut Klein (7. Juni 2004)

```
uname -a
```

Gibt dir die gängigsten Informationen über das System aus. Dinge wie Distribution (Versionsnummer/Release etc.) sind eigentlich Distributionsabhängig.


----------



## Lampe (7. Juni 2004)

Und der Rest steht unter

/proc
oder auch /sys


----------

